# Smoked Buffalo Chicken Pizza



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey all, I havent been on for a bit... we have been pretty busy at work and outside of work, but i still have had time to BBQ lol... This is my first QView w/ the new setup, so bare with me...

So a Co-Worker's daughter was doing a fundraiser and the catalog had Pizza Kits... I purchased the Buffalo Chicken Pizza (set of 3)... I ate 2 of them over the last 5 months or so (w/ "okay" results) but the last had been sitting in the freezer... this past Friday Night I was trying to figure out what to do for dinner... I decided why not smoke that last buffalo pizza and jazz it up a bit... Had a few Beers in the process and sat in the backyard to relax... ahhhhhh...














Pizza Kit: Crust, Buffalo/Tomato Sauce, Mozzarella, & Chiken

I added Siracha, Pepper Jack, Italian Seasoning, Hot Pepper Flakes, & some Bleu Cheese Dressing...







Crust fit perfect on my Rack... Buffalo/Tomato Sauce & Italian Seasoning Added...







Mozzarella Added







Chicken & Hot Pepper Flakes Added







Garlic Added (I like garlic)







Sriracha Chilli Sauce Added







1st layer of Pepper Jack & some Bleu Cheese Dreesing Added







2nd Layer of Pepper Jack added & ready for the Smoker... I figured i would throw in some Hot Dogs also... Figured i was only using one rack so why not...







Sorry, no mid-smoke pics, but here are the Hot dogs LOL!!!!! the 2 that survived the trip from the Smoker to the kitchen... this was my first time doing Hot Dogs, but not the last... obviously a quick & easy Hit! amongst the family...







WOW! for a Pre-made crust and partial pre-made topings this was great! way better than the previous 2 i did in the oven... crust was cooked perfect, and the smoke flavore really shown in the taste... I deff doing this again, but next time homemade crust & a bit more chicken... the family LOVED it... I really can not wait to do this again... (any pizza for that matter)... Here are few more pics...













****TIP*** take it or leave it, but I have found the very best way to slice a pizza is with cooking scissors*

*




*

So like I said earlier I have been busy, but I have one more pic to share... I hosted the Memorail Day party for my friends... Last BBQ I had we smoked so i decided to Dust off the Rotisserie and do a Pork Loin for Memorial Day (also did hot dogs and a few different flavors of Chicken Sausage...) I did not get pics of that day, (tooo much drinking LOL), but i did manage to snap 1 pic of the Pork right after i placed it on the grill... mmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm this came out GREAT! Thanks for looking!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2010)

That does look good.

What did you rub on the loin?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 10, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> That does look good.
> 
> What did you rub on the loin?


I marinated it overnight in a Porter Beer, Cranberry Juice, Worchire Sauce, Garlic, Sesame Dressing, Sriracha, some brown sugar... sliced several slits for garlic cloves

rinsed it off the next morning

Rubbed it with Yellow Mustard, Lawry's Perfect Blend Pork Rub, Cinnamon, Old Bay, Hot Pepper Flakes, And some Powdered Ranch Seasoning... I forgot how much i love my Rotisserie... Next time i will take more pics... that this was gone with in a couple of hours... I had enough for one sandwich when all was said and done... Got a few txt messages during the following week asking if i had any left for them LOL!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 10, 2010)

Now all of this looks quite interesting for sure. Now I see that you like stuff like hot sauce and salad dressings. Now that srirrachi garlic sauce is really hot to me. Your pizza looks awesome and the loin is good so far too. Now I would like to see it finished and sliced if you can do that for us.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

Pizza is one of the things I've yet to try in the smoker and here you are teasing me with great looking Qview of it


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now all of this looks quite interesting for sure. Now I see that you like stuff like hot sauce and salad dressings. Now that srirrachi garlic sauce is really hot to me. Your pizza looks awesome and the loin is good so far too. Now I would like to see it finished and sliced if you can do that for us.


THANKS! LOL that i do... Well the loin was from Memorial Day, and I uhhhhh, had one 2 many brews that day,LOL... I will do it again though and QView the whole process


 


Pineywoods said:


> Pizza is one of the things I've yet to try in the smoker and here you are teasing me with great looking Qview of it


Yeah, I really had no idea what to make... when i was the pizza kit in the freezer it came to me... I always wanted to do the smoked pizza... i will deff do it again this time w/ fresh dough & what not...

Thanks!


----------



## meateater (Jun 10, 2010)

The pizza looks great as well as the rest. Nice job.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like you ended up with a real tasty pizza. Thanks for sharing the pics, and I like your beer too!. It's all good my friend.


----------



## caveman (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, sausage & Brats are great on the grill.  Hot dogs get some love when cavegirl's friends are over & I am in the mood to put them on.  Great looking pizza.  Almost forgot about the Rotisserie, huh?  Good job.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 11, 2010)

meateater said:


> The pizza looks great as well as the rest. Nice job.


Thank you much!



 


richoso1 said:


> Sounds like you ended up with a real tasty pizza. Thanks for sharing the pics, and I like your beer too!. It's all good my friend.


Thanks... Yeah, i had tried that Bud Light Lime  2 years ago and havent had it since... decided to try it agian... It is a good choice for a hot summer day...



 


Caveman said:


> Yeah, sausage & Brats are great on the grill.  Hot dogs get some love when cavegirl's friends are over & I am in the mood to put them on.  Great looking pizza.  Almost forgot about the Rotisserie, huh?  Good job.


First time doing Hot Dogs in the smoker... Smoke makes everything better!

Thanks Caveman (BTW I like the new Avatar)!


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 11, 2010)

Time and temp of smoke on the pie?  I want to try one soon too...heck i wanted to smoke this weekend but didnt want it to be a long one.  Maybe I'll do one!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 11, 2010)

HDsmoke said:


> Time and temp of smoke on the pie?  I want to try one soon too...heck i wanted to smoke this weekend but didnt want it to be a long one.  Maybe I'll do one!


Well since this was a premade crust in the pizza kit it was fairly easy... I went 225 and smoked it for about an hour... checked on it and let it go for another 30 or 40 min... crust was perfect (now i was farily intoxicated, so don quote me on those exact times LOL... I would deff check it after and hour, but i am 90% sure i went about a total of 1hr 45min @ 225)... next one will be done w/ a homemade dough... im thinking of putting the dough in the oven on high heat for about 10 min let it cool so it is stiff enough to go right on my grate...


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 11, 2010)

You mean you tend to drink when you smoke?  I dont believe it! 

Temp was more was what i was wondering.  I wondered if you went all the way up  to oven temp or kept it down at smoking temp.  I have seen it done on here both ways.  I have a WSM and was thinking about doing it either with no water in the pan, or with no pan at all to get it a little hotter to crisp things up.  Oh well...im sure even a test run will taste good!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL!!! Beer & Me... noooooooooo

Yeah it was kind of an experiment... i kept the water pan... and it wanted to do it long enough to get the smoke flavor... Im thinking if i went with a fresh made (non pre-cooked) dough i would have def hit it with a hire (oven-like) temp...

 


HDsmoke said:


> You mean you tend to drink when you smoke?  I dont believe it!
> 
> Temp was more was what i was wondering.  I wondered if you went all the way up  to oven temp or kept it down at smoking temp.  I have seen it done on here both ways.  I have a WSM and was thinking about doing it either with no water in the pan, or with no pan at all to get it a little hotter to crisp things up.  Oh well...im sure even a test run will taste good!


----------

